
eSports will be a medal event at the 2022 Asian Games - shawndumas
https://www.cnet.com/uk/news/esports-olympic-games-asia/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=36613095
======
slackstation
eSports as olympic games is nothing but, problem filled. Games are the
intellectual property of private companies. What's a popular game doesn't stay
the same in olympic time frames.

Games change over time for commercial reasons so unlike 100 meter dash being
essentially the same as the greeks, next week's CS:GO or DOTA can have a
balance patch or new features that make the game essentially different from
this week's game.

